# R33GTR Classic car insurance?



## COLONEL_SMITH (Mar 7, 2002)

Has anyone insured there skyline as a classic car??
I am going to get a work car in the next few weeks and my current insurance in the skyline runs out at the end of April.I would like to insure the skyline as a classic car with limited mileage and use my NCB on the runaround.
So if anyone has done this can you let me know what company you used and what was the cost..Or if anyone knows of a better way to runs 2 cars without paying a fortune in insurance let me know..


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

is it even old enough to be insured as a classic car yet?


----------



## COLONEL_SMITH (Mar 7, 2002)

Over 10 years old is the norm


----------



## flinty75 (May 7, 2006)

got my r33 gtr v spec m reg insured with aon on a modern classic policy, £517 garaged, 5000 miles a year, and i live in london!


----------



## COLONEL_SMITH (Mar 7, 2002)

Flinty..
Did you have to use your NCB or was it mirrored with another policy..


----------



## flinty75 (May 7, 2006)

you wont get any no clams on this policy but all i done was got insurance on my misses punto which costs f**K all and i can use when i want and still get no clams bonus


----------



## COLONEL_SMITH (Mar 7, 2002)

thanks mate I will give them a call and see what they can do..


----------



## flinty75 (May 7, 2006)

here m8 this might help.... Specialist Car Insurance - High Performance, Classic, Sports, Prestige 01384 552788 
policy type: classic car- modern classics


----------



## COLONEL_SMITH (Mar 7, 2002)

I just tried another company that I found and they will do it for £640 but that would allow to go on any club trackday..That probably would not be to bad if I did trackdays but as I dont it is still a bit steep considering I will have to buy and insure another car..
Will try out the link to AON in a minute..


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Do classic car insurance companies insure under 25s usually?


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

I tried to get the car onto a limited mileage classic car insurance though one of the specialist heritage companies, 6yrs no claims, all mods declared, discount for being a member here and A-Plan still beat them by miles.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

A-plan rock

(nice pic of yer car in yer avatar too Andy)


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Insurance*

They do give decent prices but im sure i changed from them to my current insurer as they would only replace with standard parts. I managed to get my car(R33 GTR ) insured for 25k garanteed in the event of a loss or severe damage, this was due to the mods and condition of the car--so im a happy man...


----------

